# Toe Amputation , recovery time



## Rastadog

My girl Disco is having the inside toe, # 1 on her right rear paw amputated tomorrow due to a mast cell tumor. I'm wondering if any forum members have dealt with a toe amputation. If so what kind of time frame did it take for your dog to recover? I know more about mast cells than I ever want to know. It did my first golden in 5 years after we took off her first tumor. Please keep you paws crossed for some good pathlogy results for my 5 year old girl. Thanks Alex Pronto and Disco


----------



## FlyingQuizini

My Whippet has an outer toe removed earlier this year. 10 days of constant, strict crate rest; sutures came out after the 10 days and then she could slowly resume normal activity over the following two weeks. It was bandaged (changed every other day) for the 10 days and I had to cone her once the stitches came out b/c she wanted to fuss with it after the bandage was off.

She did great -- walked out of the vet's office already baring weight on the foot.

Hugs to your sweet boy!


----------



## Swampcollie

One of my past dogs had a toe removed. It took about three weeks of healing time before she was back to her normal routine.


----------



## missmarstar

Swampcollie said:


> One of my past dogs had a toe removed. It took about three weeks of healing time before she was back to her normal routine.



I seem to remember it being about the same when my dog had a toe removed several years ago. He never missed it!  Hugs to your girl!


----------



## Rastadog

*Thanks Everyone*

The surgery went well. She is being kept overnight. The hospital has 24 hr staffing, vets and lvt's. I'm off from work for the next 8 days to keep an eye on her. Thanks again Alex


----------



## Rastadog

*She feels too good*

Wow, please tell my girl she just had a toe taken off. The good news she's her old self and the lymph node was clear. Dogs are amazing. She was standing and wagging her tail 60 min. post op. Things have gone really well since getting her home. Disco even tolerates the iv bag I put over her bandage to take her out. I'm so relived. Thanks again.http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=83243&stc=1&d=1284124177


----------



## z&mom

Disco is looking bright and happy. What a trooper! And it is great to hear that the lymph node was clear! 

Get well soon Disco!


----------



## Karen519

*Disco*

I love the name Disco!

SO glad her surgery is over and the lymph node was clear!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Rastadog, what did the mast cell tumor look like? 

Your girl looks good, what a trooper. I'm glad she's doing well


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Tilly has had 2 toes removed and after a short recovery you would never know she didnt have a full set!! Your girl looks so sweet, glad it went well!


----------



## Rastadog

*Thanks everyone,more good news*

Grade 1 clean margins, best case yea! Jo Ellen photos for you[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Jo Ellen

That looks so small, but they had to remove her toe still?

Grade 1 ... I've been doing enough reading to know that's the best news when it comes to MCT. Yay


----------



## Rastadog

*Jo Ellen*

It's all about margins, We discussed a lump removal. Given the pathology, and hindsight, maybe that would have worked. I'm on my third golden with mst. When I found it I knew it was better than 50/50 her toe was history. Looking back I have no regrets. She will be fine her mobility is excellent and we know we got it all. Here she is rolling around 4 days post op.






Alex


----------



## Jo Ellen

Awwww, what a sweetie. I love it when things go well :heartbeat


----------

